# Akadama alternative



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

What's a good substrate with pH buffering capabilities like Akadama, but without all the ammonia like Amazonia?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/shrimp-sand-micro.html

I've heard good reviews about this stuff


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

For that price, I'll wait for Akadama to hit the shelves again.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

What if it doesn't?

I've also heard that its granules are extremely hard to crush


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Then I opt for easier to keep shrimp.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are the few extra dollars in substrate really that important if you're gonna keep some nice shrimp? You'll make the money back off the offspring anyways.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

It is when I don't have it to spend.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, that's a bit steep. 

I've heard that there are several clay-based materials that can be used as substrate similar to Akadama. Do these offer the same buffering capabilities? I am looking for something shrimp safe/beneficial.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Soil Master Select(SMS) they use it on baseball fields.

Quite a few folks use it. Sort of light weight. 
I use it in my bonsai.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> Soil Master Select(SMS) they use it on baseball fields.
> 
> Quite a few folks use it. Sort of light weight.
> I use it in my bonsai.


SMS grey isn't made anymore. You can sometimes find a lesco that has a bag or two still, but that seems more and more rare. 

Turface is the next best thing, but it only buffers for a few months in my experience(I've got wicked hard water though, so it might "fill it up" quicker).

The SMS in red is essentially turface, and in my area cost more than turface(11 dollars per 50lb bag of turface).


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Any specific type of turface that is shrimp safe and buffers


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Turface pro league has a high cec, it doesn't buffer. It strips KH from the water and drops pH. I wouldn't recommend it as a substrate with the goal of softening water.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

So there isn't a good akadama price smart alternative :/?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Bananariot said:


> So there isn't a good akadama price smart alternative :/?


Akadama is the price smart alternative to other expensive soils, so there is only so low you can go.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Bananariot said:


> So there isn't a good akadama price smart alternative :/?


As far as plants are concerned, it will not matter for the SMS vs the Akadama. 
They function similarly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are several great buffering soils on the market. Some are better than others.

But the most expensive of the ones mentioned is shrimp sand - and it's my opinion that you're paying more than the stuff is worth. In this journal, I compare it based on price and size to Azoo Plant Grower Bed:










Fluval's products are solid (the people who have problems do the silly thing and rinse it - don't do that, as it's dirt). Brightwell makes good soils. Mr. Aqua makes nice stuff.

Akadama in only popular, as mentioned above, because it's often cheap and available at garden supply stores and bonsai shops.

You've got tons of options and they all cost around $20-$30 for enough to fill a standard 20gal long. Unless you're talking Shrimp Sand... and then you're looking at $100+.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I wouldn't use fluval stratum again for tiger shrimps if they PAID me to. As soon as I removed that junk from their tank they stopped dying. Was the LAST thing it could have been too, so I'm convinced it is bad news for tiger shrimps.

My yellows and cherries however seem to do just fine with it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> As far as plants are concerned, it will not matter for the SMS vs the Akadama.
> They function similarly.


But I think the op is talking about substrates for shrimp.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

OverStocked said:


> But I think the op is talking about substrates for shrimp.


If that is the case............then plain sands will do a better job for the $. Buffering is not an attribute that is really helpful in their aquaculture.

Peat, baking soda, RO water etc.

Sort of defeats the point.


----------



## motomoto (Mar 22, 2012)

plantbrain said:


> If that is the case............then plain sands will do a better job for the $. Buffering is not an attribute that is really helpful in their aquaculture.
> 
> Peat, baking soda, RO water etc.
> 
> Sort of defeats the point.


What do you mean? What if I intend to use tap water?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> If that is the case............then plain sands will do a better job for the $. Buffering is not an attribute that is really helpful in their aquaculture.
> 
> Peat, baking soda, RO water etc.
> 
> Sort of defeats the point.


Wha? 

Substrates that soften water are very useful for keeping softwater species of shrimp. It makes it much easier to do using moderate tap water. 

Substrates like Shrimp sand and other shrimp specific like BW and BB keep the water in ideal parameters for upwards of a year and do it with really no "dosing" or guesswork like using peat or humic acid or the like.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Buffering soils for shrimp are great for stability. Especially if you're using RO/DI water and such. 

For me, when I use ADA Aquasoil, it's just sort of a fail safe. Less chance I'm going to really muck things up if I accidentally add a bit too much Mineral Plus Ultra or overdo it on the RO top-offs once every few days. 

It's a bit of a "cheat" for me and I really like having that opportunity.



OverStocked said:


> Wha?
> 
> Substrates that soften water are very useful for keeping softwater species of shrimp. It makes it much easier to do using moderate tap water.
> 
> Substrates like Shrimp sand and other shrimp specific like BW and BB keep the water in ideal parameters for upwards of a year and do it with really no "dosing" or guesswork like using peat or humic acid or the like.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Agree completely on buffering shrimp soil. It is a huge PIA to constantly be trying to lower the tank's ph using other methods. You don't have to fret when you use something like Akadama.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For me, it's not about lowering pH. Just an added bonus that many shrimp substrates help stabilize some parameters.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> For me, it's not about lowering pH. Just an added bonus that many shrimp substrates help stabilize some parameters.


i have to always remember when i am reading here.. i need to tell the difference between people that have PLANTED tanks.. with shrimp..

or SHRIMP TANKS with plants.. 

i look for the latter..


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

We have many smart people here. heck there are poeple geting itno glass blowing

why doesn't someone smart just come up and go HEY
why don't we make our own fired soil substrates tha buffer the water the way we want
and make lots of money afterwards
im not that guy but i hope someone reads this that is
USA MADE fired soil at a decent price will make poop tons of money on forums that are looking for the same thing


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> We have many smart people here. heck there are poeple geting itno glass blowing
> 
> why doesn't someone smart just come up and go HEY
> why don't we make our own fired soil substrates tha buffer the water the way we want
> ...


Yeah, I'd buy that. If it worked, of course.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Warlock said:


> i have to always remember when i am reading here.. i need to tell the difference between people that have PLANTED tanks.. with shrimp..
> 
> or SHRIMP TANKS with plants..
> 
> i look for the latter..



i don't think you could have worded that any better.


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

where do you buy the Azoo Plant Grower Bed? What's a good price for it?


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I seen it for sale at marinedepot


----------

